# Nikon D5 and D500 Internal Nikon Q&A



## expatinasia (Jan 9, 2016)

I thought this was worthy of its own thread as NikonRumors has got its hands on two supposedly confidential internal Nikon documents explaining the D5 and D500. A Q&A for both. I thought it was quite interesting:

D5 is here:

http://nikonrumors.com/2016/01/08/nikon-d5-specifications-and-features-explained-confidential-nikon-internal-document.aspx/

D500 is here:

http://nikonrumors.com/2016/01/08/nikon-d500-specifications-and-features-explained-confidential-nikon-internal-document.aspx/

Enjoy.


----------



## dolina (Jan 9, 2016)

A2: is a white lie. These cameras are always announced within 12 months of major sporting events like the Summer Olympics. They do this as to give photojournalists who are covering said event the lead time to thoroughly test, practice and master the bodies before mission critical applications will happen. If it was really for CES then the single digit Nikon SLRs would be an annual product.

A12: why no still image flickr reduction? I assume this is for images taken under artificial light that cause weird color temperature changes.

A99: No WiFi, really? It's 2016 already!


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 9, 2016)

dolina said:


> A2: is a white lie. These cameras are always announced within 12 months of major sporting events like the Summer Olympics. They do this as to give photojournalists who are covering said event the lead time to thoroughly test, practice and master the bodies before mission critical applications will happen. If it was really for CES then the single digit Nikon SLRs would be an annual product.



Although I know what you mean, A2 is actually absolutely correct when you read exactly what it says. The development *announcement* and the official *announcement* had nothing to do with the Rio Olympics. The official announcement was made to *coincide* with CES. All perfectly true.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 9, 2016)

Lots of intersting nuggets.

Apparently they have the center button on the D-pad set to switch to center point AF, a nice little answer to Canon's AF lever.
Of course, one of these things is going to be much easier to use in unpredictable circumstances.

I was wondering why they specifically clustered most of the cross type AF points at the edges, they say it's because lower image quality at the frame edge makes AF more difficult.

DR values are "confidential".

Now you can adjust pretty much anything while recording movies.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 10, 2016)

"The D5 can only shoot three minutes of 4K video while the D500 can do the same for 30 minutes" and: "Movie color sampling is YCbCr 4:2:2, color depth 8 bit".

Only 8 bit colour, and not able to record a whole event without having to break it into 3 minute segments.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 10, 2016)

The Nikon D5 wil onlyl do UHD, not true 4K video.


----------



## dolina (Jan 10, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > A2: is a white lie. These cameras are always announced within 12 months of major sporting events like the Summer Olympics. They do this as to give photojournalists who are covering said event the lead time to thoroughly test, practice and master the bodies before mission critical applications will happen. If it was really for CES then the single digit Nikon SLRs would be an annual product.
> ...


Marketing double speak. If it was for CES then the single digit bodies of Nikon should be an annual update.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2016)

dolina said:


> A99: No WiFi, really? It's 2016 already!


agreed.

If one is a pro photographer and covering some big event that is important enough to send a team to, one or more members of that team should be parked in front of a computer and editing/forwarding the images that are streamed to them from the various members of the team holding the cameras....

And even more important, (for the vast bulk of the world), when I take a picture of Fluffy I should be able to dump it to my phone or WiFi router on it's way to facebook.....


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 10, 2016)

dolina said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



It's written in English, there's no marketing double speak.

*coincide*

It does not say the D5 was created for CES, nor that they are making a new camera because of CES. It says (very clearly) the official announcement was made to *coincide* with CES.

That's all. No mystery, innuendo, or double speak.

BTW some people expect the Canon 1D X II announcement to be made to coincide with CP+ at the end of Feb. It may of course be announced earlier, or later, but Canon's announcement could well coincide with that show!


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 11, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > A99: No WiFi, really? It's 2016 already!
> ...



There are not many media organisations which send a team of people to events, unless it is in a location where you have a large enough office (or the company is being paid by the organisers in some official capacity). Frankly it is just too expensive.

Many media will just send one person, perhaps two at the most. If it is a trade show then the official daily publication will have a few people around of course and even a small office - where what you suggest could work, but the large percentage of media will be just one person (plus plenty of freelancers as well).

This is why for someone like myself, I would love (in quite a few work situations - especially trade shows etc.) to have the Bluetooth capability of having images from my camera sent straight to my phone like you can with Nikon's StayBridge technology. It would help me a lot.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...


The great thing about streaming your images by WiFi from your camera to an editor is that the person doing the editing can be anywhere.... they could be with you at the Olympics or they could be back home at the office....


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 3, 2016)

I was looking at this D5 info:
https://cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/e/Q5NM96RZZo-YRYNeYvAi9beHK4x3L-8go_p7JUL6JpQMwSj_xzTyyQ==/PDF/D5_D4S_D3S_Comparison_Sheet_en.pdf

I noticed something unusual, so I raised the shadows. Is this what they call banding?


----------

